# Xingu rhom



## PyGoPaT (Jun 16, 2003)

He's 8"


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Very nice looking P







But it does not reseamble a Xingu collected rhom IMO


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

i would have to agree with P.M.. It has the head shape of a guyana rhom


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

nice rhom!! looks good!!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Great xingu!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Great looking rhom but I'm thinking he's a guyana also.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

nice pic.


----------



## Slay (May 2, 2003)

i say guyana too.
nice!


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

love the pic pat looks like a killer rhom not sure witch type but very nice ......also i would like to see your tank looks like a nice setup


----------



## PyGoPaT (Jun 16, 2003)

Hi dudes, thx for compliments but here are other pics of another smaller one but more representative of the "xingu shape", they arrived together and for sure they are not from Guyana but from Brasil


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Damn they look sweet!! Who did you order those from and how much? In a way they are kinda shaped like those unidentified serra's that pedro got in last year.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Very cool. that guy looks mean as hell.

Joe


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

That fish looks sweet! Here are some not so great pics of my Xingu for comparison.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Pic 2


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

wow very nice looking rhom


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Sweet looking rhom pygopat


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Oh yeah, that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

> it does not reseamble a Xingu collected rhom IMO


Keep in mind those fish were (and some are still) emanciated. They should be ok in few weeks for another set


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Awesome :nod: !


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

french toast said:


> > it does not reseamble a Xingu collected rhom IMO
> 
> 
> Keep in mind those fish were (and some are still) emanciated. They should be ok in few weeks for another set


 What??? He only posted pics of 2 fish so how are "some" still emanciated? The word "some" does not apply when talking about 1 or 2 things. 2nd do you think that either fish he posted is going to morph in to a completely different fish after a few meals? Neither fish looks to be that emanciated to me. I really just don't get your post at all.







I'll be glad to listen if you can explain it to me.


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)




----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

PMaster, would you believe me if tell you the 6" skeleton just above (pic was taken 1 month ago) is the same than this one ?










Maybe the term "emanciated" was too strong but what I'm saying basically is we received several xingu rhom like this skeleton above. Some improved quickly (see the 6"er), some others didn't.

So I reiterate, both fish (as well as the others) will improve again (you can still clearly see bones on the 8"er) and do not show their real shape for the moment









Hope I've been clear enough









Adrien


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Yep, they look like they could be the same fish. Apparently I am lost at the "We" part of your post. You say that "we" recieved many of these fish. From PygoPats post I was not aware that there were any other fish involved other than the 2 he posted.

Anyway, I still do not see these fish as being Xingu in origin. I am very intrigued by your certainty that this fish was actually collected from the Rio Xingu. If there are indeed 2 different rhom varients comming from the same location then I would firmly believe that one of these is not a rhom at all but merely a look alike P that shares the visible traits of a rhom. Or that this rhom has been introduced to this area in some way but did not originate their on it's own. Maybe they were collected from the upper Xingu and just happened to wander in from the Amazon.


----------



## PyGoPaT (Jun 16, 2003)

Hi ! Adrien uses the term "we" cuz we operate together in ordering p's to Paris but you can't guess it








The rhoms showed on this thread come from a seller which is in Belem (Brasil)
and were sold as xingu sp...

"We" (adrien and i







) also have received many (or some ? Sorry our english isn't perfect







) rhoms from Peru and Guyana but 4 sure they are not the same species than the "supposed xingu ones".

BTW maybe you are right, no offense







, cheers,

Pat.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I was invited to comment on this thread on a question about 2 different rhomb types being found in the same locality. Here is my reply and you can all take it from there:

Is it possible? yes, the Amazon floods and is not uncommon to find multispecies intermixed in those waters that would not (key word>>>>) normally be found together. Also Human intervention has increased non-native fish populations where before species were limited to just one locality. For example; humans practice catch and release. This may inadvertently cause a fish caught in a specific pool to be transfered over to a main body of water, that would impact the gene pool. particularly if a similar species was developing "different" from the pool fish.

Also, dealers/collectors sometime fill orders by putting in similar appearing fish together and ship it to the states this way. For example S. spilopleura has arrived mixed in with Rio Sao Francisco fishes. The unknowing dealer may think he has a new species, but in the real world, any new species must be reported to the proper authorities otherwise the dealer/collector would face heavy fines and jail time.

Lastly, and I have said this on more than one occasion. S. rhombeus is a complex species and while juveniles may show some patterns that could indicate a specific location, it is not, I repeat NOT carved in stone.

I hope this answers the question. There is no clear cut way to know for certain using visual means.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

What I gather from your comment is that Location of the collection is not a good way to classify a fish as it may not actually be a native of the area it was collected at. The individual characteristics of the different rhoms need to be identified and recorded before a varient name can be placed on the fish.

Good luck having that happen eh?

So "Highback, Yellow, Diamond" would actually be a better label for these fish than a location. Are we running in circles?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

You call it what you want, its still S. rhombeus. This is the biggest problem I have with hobbyists/dealers. Trying to make something of the common name as binding. Unless you pull the fish out of the water yourself, you're never going to know 100% it is from a specific river the dealer is telling you. That's the nature of the beast.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

And even if you did pull it out of the river yourself you still don't know how it got there. I think I am going to join you in your decission to not try to differentiate the many varients no matter how different they look.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Could you get a better pic of the tail? In some pics it looks like there is a clear terminal band....not a rhom characteristic.....It does look a lot like the unidentified serrasalmus that has been floating around for the past year or so.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Could you get a better pic of the tail? In some pics it looks like there is a clear terminal band....not a rhom characteristic.....It does look a lot like the unidentified serrasalmus that has been floating around for the past year or so.


 I knew I saw the clear terminal band too ! The first one looks like a rhom but that 2nd one doesnt. It has the shape of those unidentified serras pedro had in. If you look clearly at the tail on the 2nd one, you can slightly see a clear terminal band at the end.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

> Keep in mind those fish were (and some are still) emanciated





> What??? He only posted pics of 2 fish so how are "some" still emanciated?


u guys both used the word *emanciated* and i thought that it was spelled *emaciated*


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

nice fish good pics


----------



## PyGoPaT (Jun 16, 2003)

New pix !






























































And a full tank shot =>


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

PyGoPaT said:


> Hi dudes, thx for compliments but here are other pics of another smaller one but more representative of the "xingu shape", they arrived together and for sure they are not from Guyana but from Brasil


 wow that first shot ..is beautiful...great rhom


----------

